# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Κοκκιδίωσης

## n-i-k-o-s

κκιδίωσης είναι μια εντερική ασθένεια που είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη στα περιστέρια σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Κοκκίδια κατοικήσουν το λεπτό έντερο σχεδόν όλων των περιστεριών.Μετά από την κατάποση του. τα επόμενα στάδια της ανάπτυξής τους προκαλούν βλάβη του εντερικού τοιχώματος. Μέσα σε 4-7 ημέρες αρχίζει να φαίνεται η μόλυνση από της κουτσουλιές.τα περιστέρια μπορούν να αναπτύξει ανοσία στη λοίμωξη που οφείλεται στην διέγερση των ενδογενών αμυντικών μηχανισμών που έχει. τα περιστέρια ζουν σε ένα είδος ισορροπίας με τα παράσιτα, η οποία τα προστατεύει έτσι από αυτήν την σοβαρή εντερική νόσο.τα μολυσμένα περιστέρια φαίνονται υγιείς.τα περιττώματα είναι μερικές φορές αρκετά μαλακά. οι κουτσουλιές έχουν πρασινωπό χρώμα και μερικές φορές αιματηρή διάρροια. στα περιστέρια που υπαρχή η υποψία της λοίμωξης αλλά εμφανίζουν ήπια μόλυνση δεν αντιμετωπίζονται. προκειμένου να μην διαταραχθεί η ισορροπία ξενιστή-παθογόνου. στα περιστέρια με προχωρημένη μορφή της νόσου αντιμετωπίζεται με φαρμακευτική αγωγή.σας δείχνω φώτο πως είναι η κουτσουλιά από μολυνσμενο περιστέρι.

----------

